# What does white poop mean?



## Katmais_mommy

Two of my girls have some white poop in their tray. I know it's not good. I read about it somewhere and about what causes it but I forget. Can someone refresh my memory and help me get rid of this problem? Thanks.


----------



## pamnock

Do you have a photo? A white coating can simply be mineral deposits.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

I dont have a photo but they have a white powdery coating.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Maybe dried urine--the calcium content can make it turn white.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

How can I lower the calcium content? I know Lavender helps but I dont have enough of it.


----------



## plasticbunny

What have they been eating in the way of chew toys? Sometimes a bunny's poop can take on the color of whatever cardboard boxes they've been eating, for example. Gus ate white card once and his poop came out whitish.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

They don't have toys. I've tried giving them toys but they usually binky all over the place during their free time.


----------



## Maureen Las

It is normal excretion of calcium in the urine; no worry 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/White-coated-bunny-poops.htm

Dana Kremepls is a reliable source


----------

